

TheThings.biz - the anti-LinkedIn for disconnected job seekers - GeordieM
http://www.theThings.biz

======
GeordieM
If anyone is tired of "prior experience required" for entry-level jobs and is
finding no love on LinkedIn or traditional job boards, we want to help. We'll
help you discover, attest to and market the transferable skills you've proven
in jobs, education, and volunteering to help you start a more fulfilling
career.

